# ALI15x3 IDE

## coutts1977

Having trouble getting the ALI15x3 chipset to work.

Compiled support for it into the kernel, but on booting it still says it is not found.

Anyone else had anything similar?

Cheers

Steven

----------

## jay

add at least the generic ide support as well into the kernel. this works with many boards.

----------

## coutts1977

No-one told me gentoo unmounts the boot partition after use. I was copying my new kernel into /boot and wondering why i was getting errors all the time!!

----------

